# Does anyone remember the ORIGINAL gbatemp?



## Sobtanian (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello all,

Been on these boards since 02, rarely post but lurch around almost daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I posted today and realised I'm member 264 (I think), which got me thinking, how many people here are still active from that era?

From the time when gbatemp was exactly as it says on the tin: it had direct download links for the latest GBA rom releases, the temp being that it was the latest 10 or so, hence the ROMS 
were temp there until new releases came out (daily!).

It was great while it lasted.

Anyone else remember this? Or am I the only oldie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: it's great to see the site fledge in to what it is now, a varied and very active forum covering all our Nintendo hacking needs, and all the reviews. Great stuff!


----------



## Splych (Mar 11, 2009)

That is pretty cool in my opinion... GBAtemp was such a small community before, and now it has out grown any flashcart discussion board~!

I am a member 125,855... Super big number, but I wish I knew about GBAtemp ever since it started. I would love to advance in a community that just starts ^^


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 12, 2009)

wish I had, would never have wasted so much money on gba games


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm using the GBAtemp classic skin, although I only joined this year


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope, but I have read the wiki, so I know about the original GBAtemp. Back then I had just discovered that I could play the newest Pokémon game before anyone else by using an emulator and the US version


----------



## T-hug (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty sweet how the site has grown.
Check http://www.alexa.com/data/details/main/gbatemp.net (Gbatemp.net has a traffic rank of: 4,909).

I can't find a pic of the orgiginal ROM page but here is the first forum board http://web.archive.org/web/20021127050701/gbatemp.m4d.sm/
I think shaunj has the ROM page pic.

I also think my member number is the lowest that is active.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, close to that time.  I first started lurking around here as a guest in '03.  I still remember the first time I discovered gbatemp.  I was lying in a hospital bed recovering from my second surgery to fix a herniated disk in my back (soccer injury, or "football" for those outside the US).  I was scouring the internet looking for something to occupy my drug-infused mind and I stumbled onto gbatemp.  I thougt is was great.  At the time, I had never seen a sight like this.  It then took me 5 years of visiting on a daily basis to finally decide I wanted to become a member.  Great place!


----------



## Splych (Mar 12, 2009)

GBAtemp looks so... Different 

@ Sleeping ~ That is a long period of time~! Imagine you became a member in 03'. You would be a known veteran~!


----------



## Sobtanian (Mar 12, 2009)

@Thug LOL I think I remember you and might even have some PM from you about xbox/gba emulation or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, we joined the same day but there's 200 members between us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember gbatemp as a one page thing: game/picture/link to rom. Click - download. Nothing more, but nothing more needed.

Awesome.


----------



## pen15 (Mar 15, 2009)

funny how sad ones life must be when he jacks off to his member number


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 15, 2009)

lol im fairly new

so when did gbatemp stop hosting gba roms?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Mar 15, 2009)

Wat i wanna know is if costellos member number really is 255 originally and not just changed to that.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Wat i wanna know is if costellos member number really is 255 originally and not just changed to that.


It is originally 255. Why would he change it?


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 15, 2009)

what happened to the shout box


----------



## Issac (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I remember those days as well, though I wasn't a member...
strangely enough, I remember the release of megaman battle network 2... did I see it here, or was it in the #gbatemp channel?


----------



## Smoko (Mar 15, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he's a white supremacist.


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 15, 2009)

man it sounds like it was cool

but i bet that it was better when they wernt 2 afraid to host roms


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 16, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see the connection.

I always thought it was changed though, what with it being the largest possible 8 bit integer (FF)


----------



## flashermac (Mar 20, 2009)

old timer here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: wow, only a day older than thug - what was the date when the rom hosting stopped, must have been the 23rd


----------



## Smoko (Mar 20, 2009)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> I don't see the connection.
> 
> I always thought it was changed though, what with it being the largest possible 8 bit integer (FF)



I was going on how his user number may be a subtle hint about how much he enjoys setting all RGB values to 255.


----------



## Sobtanian (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello all,

Been on these boards since 02, rarely post but lurch around almost daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I posted today and realised I'm member 264 (I think), which got me thinking, how many people here are still active from that era?

From the time when gbatemp was exactly as it says on the tin: it had direct download links for the latest GBA rom releases, the temp being that it was the latest 10 or so, hence the ROMS 
were temp there until new releases came out (daily!).

It was great while it lasted.

Anyone else remember this? Or am I the only oldie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: it's great to see the site fledge in to what it is now, a varied and very active forum covering all our Nintendo hacking needs, and all the reviews. Great stuff!


----------



## xylos (Mar 20, 2009)

I remember having visited the place just before the change into the new GBATemp... Back in the GBA Movie Player days...


----------



## Mailyfesux (Mar 21, 2009)

yep. lots have changed


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 21, 2009)

I remember the old GBAtemp. I almost forgot it was this same site.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 21, 2009)

I am on the Ye Olde GBAtemp right now


----------



## saxamo (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea. I lurked way before I registered. It was cool back then too but, you now, it's gotten better in some ways and worse with the influx of patronage. The upside is that gbatemp is now essentially a hub for all things flashcart related. Could you imagine having to go search on 6-8 different flashcart forums or news websites to find out if a new homebrew or game was released? If you had issues with your card, you'd have to get together with all the other M3 users SOMEWHERE. The 'temp is a place of collaboration.


----------

